# Blizzard is scared of Aion, Proof... I got banned for talking about it.



## Venkman (16. August 2009)

Werft mal einen Blick ein.

http://www.aionsource.com/forum/general-di...king-about.html


Falls schon bekannt, mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (16. August 2009)

Jemand der mal wieder nicht das richtige Forum getroffen hat .. welch Sensation.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. August 2009)

Blizzard hat garantiert keine Angst vor Aion. Aber es steht in den AGBs, dass Leute gebannt werden, die im WoW Forum über andere Spiele diskutieren.

edit @ tikume: es geht doch um Blizzard und ums WoW Forum wieso falsches Forum getroffen?


----------



## Morgan Ladimore (16. August 2009)

ehm mir passiert grad was schlimmeres irgendein idiot hat meinen wow acc und ich kann ihn net abstellen weil dem sein battle net account nu mein wow acc is lol bazahle 12,99 an blizzard und kann nu nichtmal spieln  lol


Edit:ps blizzard denkt ich heiße sebastian aubwohl ich eigentlich patrick heiße lol solche...naya


----------



## Tikume (16. August 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Blizzard hat garantiert keine Angst vor Aion. Aber es steht in den AGBs, dass Leute gebannt werden, die im WoW Forum über andere Spiele diskutieren.
> 
> edit @ tikume: es geht doch um Blizzard und ums WoW Forum wieso falsches Forum getroffen?





> Please keep discussions about other games to the Off-topic forum.
> 
> Thank you.






Morgan schrieb:


> ehm mir passiert grad was schlimmeres irgendein idiot hat meinen wow acc und ich kann ihn net abstellen weil dem sein battle net account nu mein wow acc is lol bazahle 12,99 an blizzard und kann nu nichtmal spieln  lol
> 
> 
> Edit:ps blizzard denkt ich heiße sebastian aubwohl ich eigentlich patrick heiße lol solche...naya


Leben ohne Hirn .. es ist möglich.


----------



## N0stra666 (16. August 2009)

Morgan schrieb:


> ehm mir passiert grad was schlimmeres irgendein idiot hat meinen wow acc und ich kann ihn net abstellen weil dem sein battle net account nu mein wow acc is lol bazahle 12,99 an blizzard und kann nu nichtmal spieln  lol



das gehört nicht hierher, aber ruf einfach den kundendienst an bzw schreib ne mail fals der gerade nicht geht (hab die zeiten nich im kopf) dazu einfach auf der blizz hp das entsprechende formular ausfüllen.


----------



## The Future (16. August 2009)

Morgan schrieb:


> lol bazahle 12,99 an blizzard und kann nu nichtmal spieln  lol
> 
> 
> Edit:ps blizzard denkt ich heiße sebastian aubwohl ich eigentlich patrick heiße lol solche...naya


boar ich bezahle auch 12,99 stell dir das mal vor

und ausserdem gehe ich mal von aus das du auf irgendwelchen dubiosen seiten unterwgs warst kommisch das mir und meinen freunden sowas nicht passiert und ich spiele schon 3,5 jahre , mein freund 4 jahre [ fast release ] und mein anderer freund auch gute 3,5 jahre und wir wurden nochnie gehackt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Leben ohne Hirn .. es ist möglich.



da muß ich tikume doch ma zustimmen O_o


----------



## Cookie Jar (16. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Jemand der mal wieder nicht das richtige Forum getroffen hat .. welch Sensation.



Warum falsches Forum? es geht doch um WoW ausserdem wen er es nur im Aion Forum gepostet hätte häts kaum einer gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings glaub ich kaum das Blizzard Angst vor _Aion _


Spoiler



<---- SCHWACHSINN !!!


  hat 
da war wohl ein Fanyboy unterwegs der zu viel reininterpretiert hat wie schon gesagt verstößt das gegen die regeln über andere spiele zu diskutieren .


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. August 2009)

simpler verstoß gegen forenregeln, er hätte auch nach hello kittty online fragen können und wäre gebannt worden


----------



## BlizzLord (16. August 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> simpler verstoß gegen forenregeln, er hätte auch nach hello kittty online fragen können und wäre gebannt worden



Hello kitty löst ja acuh WoW ab ihr werdet es sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (16. August 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Hello kitty löst ja acuh WoW ab ihr werdet es sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hello Kitty an die Macht!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## akkarinn (16. August 2009)

Morgan schrieb:


> Edit:ps blizzard denkt ich heiße sebastian aubwohl ich eigentlich patrick heiße lol solche...naya



OH MEIN GOTT jung eBlizzard kennt dicvh net Persölich...... die kennen dich nur aus den Angaben die du gemacht hast auch wen dir alles was in dem Spiel passiert sehr Real vorkommt so bedenke das Blizzard idich obwohl du soviel Zeit mit ihm/ihr verbringst nicht kennt das ist bitter aber naja also schreib Richtige Angaben und du wirst richtig genannt..

P.s sollte es dich aufgeilen such dir nen coolen Vorname aus und freu dich wen Blizz dich so nennt


----------



## EspCap (16. August 2009)

Morgan schrieb:


> ps blizzard denkt ich heiße sebastian aubwohl ich eigentlich patrick heiße lol solche...naya


Dann kannst nur hoffen dass du nie beweisen musst dass der Acc auch wirklich dir gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salamana (16. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Leben ohne Hirn .. es ist möglich.




hihi ^^

ích denk nicht das blizz angst vor aoin hatt


----------



## Venkman (17. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Leben ohne Hirn .. es ist möglich.




Wie läuft denn so dein Alltag ohne Hirn ab? Würde mich  mal interessieren... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. August 2009)

Ziemlich hirnlos würde ich mal sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (17. August 2009)

Venkman schrieb:


> Wie läuft denn so dein Alltag ohne Hirn ab? Würde mich  mal interessieren...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sage ich Dir sobald es mir abhanden kommt.


----------



## Fusssi (17. August 2009)

Blizzard is böse! Ich hab mein T9 immer noch nich im Briefkasten, dabei zahle ich doch 12,99€........

Is euch das nich mal über?

Wenn mich volllaberst wie geil mein Nachbar ist bekommst auch hausverbot, deswegen muß ich vor meinem Nachbarn keine angst haben..


----------



## Killercommand (17. August 2009)

Also ich hab keine Ahnung worum es hier geht aber Aion is ma voll geil und so die grafik allein schon das game is der üba hammer und das sag ich obwohl ich nich pädo ahm.. ja bin.


----------



## Fusssi (17. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> .........und das sag ich obwohl ich nich pädo ahm.. ja bin.



Was soll uns das sagen?

Und: Aion is noch nicht mal raus, also abwarten und 4 Jahre spielen. Erst dann kannst mir deine Meinung mitteilen und ich glaubs dir.


----------



## Killercommand (17. August 2009)

wow war nice, und aion is jetzt halt nice in 4 jahren spiel ich Bakcraft!!!


----------



## Düstermond (17. August 2009)

Also, ich würde fast behaupten, dass was dort passiert ist, hat nichts zu bedeuten. Seit Release ist es so, dass Diskussionen über andere MMORPGs im offiziellen WoW Forum von Blizzard untersagt sind. Das hat also nichts mit Aion zu tun, denn selbiges wäre auch passiert wenn die betroffene Person über Warhammer, Herr der Ringe oder Hello Kitty geredet hätte.

Ob man das jetzt gut heissen soll oder nicht ist eine ganz andere Diskussion.


----------



## advanced08 (17. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Leben ohne Hirn .. es ist möglich.



ein fall für galileo mystery!!!11elf


----------



## Donfrax (17. August 2009)

yes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (17. August 2009)

Blizzard hat Angst vor einem unterdurchschnittlichen Spiel...


----------



## Dabow (17. August 2009)

Wieso sollte Blizzard angst vor einem Spiel haben, dass noch nichtmal auf dem Markt ist ?

Blizzard braucht vor solchen Spielen keine angst zu haben ! Das haben Sie wirklich nicht nötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kein Spiel ist so erfolgreich wie WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn ichs zur Zeit nicht vermisse ( Account ausgelaufen )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (17. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Also ich hab keine Ahnung worum es hier geht aber Aion is ma voll geil und so die grafik allein schon das game is der üba hammer und das sag ich obwohl ich nich pädo ahm.. ja bin.




das haben sie bei den anderen MMO die so in der letzetn zeit erschienen sind auch gesagt.

und guck dir an, wo aoc und konsorten heute stehen....


----------



## Maxorizor (17. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Also *ich hab keine Ahnung worum es hier geht* aber Aion is ma voll geil und so die grafik allein schon das game is der üba hammer und das sag ich obwohl ich nich pädo ahm.. ja bin.



...eben!
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man einfach mal die Klappe dich halten.

B2Topic:
Nurn einfacher Bann...! Direkt Account sperren, fertig!
Regeln sind nun mal einzuhalten, und nicht gucken wie weit man sie beugen kann.
Omfg.... man sollte echt mal die Altersangabe solcher Threadersteller miteintragen lassen, dann brauch man sich net jeden Müll mit durchzulesen.


----------



## Danro (17. August 2009)

Morgan schrieb:


> ehm mir passiert grad was schlimmeres irgendein idiot hat meinen wow acc und ich kann ihn net abstellen weil dem sein battle net account nu mein wow acc is lol bazahle 12,99 an blizzard und kann nu nichtmal spieln  lol
> 
> 
> Edit:ps blizzard denkt ich heiße sebastian aubwohl ich eigentlich patrick heiße lol solche...naya





Einfach nur Dumm Bankeinzug sperren und fertig -.-


----------



## 11Raiden (17. August 2009)

Venkman schrieb:


> Werft mal einen Blick ein.
> http://www.aionsource.com/forum/general-di...king-about.html


Es gibt doch weiß Gott hier noch andere offenere Foren als das WoW-Forum. ^^
Wie manche (Ex-?) WoW´ler andere bekehren möchte, da kann sich die Kirche noch ne Scheibe abschneiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodstar (17. August 2009)

Morgan schrieb:


> Edit:ps blizzard denkt ich heiße sebastian aubwohl ich eigentlich patrick heiße lol solche...naya



morgen früh auf Wow-europe:

Community Watch:
buffed: Der Spieler Morgan Ladimore hat öffentlich bekannt gegeben, dass er Patrick heisst und nicht Sebastian. Daraufhin ist in China ein Sack Reis umgefallen. Aufgrund dieses Vorfalls sehen wir uns gezwungen die nächste Erweiterung auf 2011 zu verschieben.
 Wir bitten um Verständniss.


----------



## Drekras (17. August 2009)

Oh man....


----------



## Figetftw! (17. August 2009)

Morgan schrieb:


> ehm mir passiert grad was schlimmeres irgendein idiot hat meinen wow acc und ich kann ihn net abstellen weil dem sein battle net account nu mein wow acc is lol bazahle 12,99 an blizzard und kann nu nichtmal spieln  lol
> 
> 
> Edit:ps blizzard denkt ich heiße sebastian aubwohl ich eigentlich patrick heiße lol solche...naya


im zweifel anrufen und die sache erklären oder bankverbindung sperren das blizz nicht mehr abbuchen kann


----------



## Pitagoras (17. August 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Blizzard angst vor einem Spiel haben, dass noch nichtmal auf dem Markt ist ?
> 
> Blizzard braucht vor solchen Spielen keine angst zu haben ! Das haben Sie wirklich nicht nötig
> 
> ...





Aion is seid schon längst auf dem Markt, zwar nicht in Europa aber das tut momentan nix zur sache.
Und obs erfolgreich wird warten wir mal ab, WoW wird halt leider immer mehr zum Kinder spiel. 
Versteht mich nicht falsch aber die herausforderumg gibt es seid ende BC net mehr. Und wer mir jetzt mit HM kommt,  HM sind keine Firstkills 
und das gefühl einen Boss das erstemal umgehauen zu haben ist halt ein anderes , wenn man 4 Wochen Progress dran hatte, als wenn er in der 1. ID umfällt. 

/Ironie an

Aber hey, wir haben ja ne neue tolle inni, wo wir jede Woche einen neuen Boss 1. Try umhauen dürfen. Dannach dürfen wir uns noch tolle sachen bei den NPCs "Faceroll" und "Freeloot" abholen. 

/Ironie off

Naja, ich für meinen Teil will nur noch Arthas sehen, und dann war es das für mich mit "wir patchen alles so das jeder alles kann, und eine Raidinstanz maximal 3 Stunden dauert. 


in dem sinne ... viel spass in the World of Patchcraft.


----------



## Harika (17. August 2009)

Pitagoras schrieb:


> --snip---
> Naja, ich für meinen Teil will nur noch Arthas sehen, und dann war es das für mich mit "wir patchen alles so das jeder alles kann, und eine Raidinstanz maximal 3 Stunden dauert.
> 
> 
> in dem sinne ... viel spass in the World of Patchcraft.



Als ob es in Aion keine Patches geben wird....

OT: Man siehe das OffTopicforum von WoW dorrt gibt es genug Threads über Aion die nicht zu Massenbannungen führen. Es gibt halt immer wieder Leute die über die Strenge schlagen und gebannt werden, dies zu einem "Blizzard is scared" zu deuten zeugt nur davon dass er eine Unterhose am Kopf trägt.


----------



## Morfelpotz (17. August 2009)

> [...] WoW wird halt leider immer mehr zum Kinder spiel. [...]



Was man ja von einem Manga-Anime-Kunterbunt-Game wie Aion nicht behaupten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. August 2009)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> Was man ja von einem Manga-Anime-Kunterbunt-Game wie Aion nicht behaupten kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich find Zombie Käfer, sabbernde Höllenhunde und trostlose Gegenden auch Manga-Anime-Kunterbunt..

_Xelyna verfällt in einen Hustenanfall.._


----------



## Pitagoras (17. August 2009)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> Was man ja von einem Manga-Anime-Kunterbunt-Game wie Aion nicht behaupten kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wohl missverstanden... 

Wer das posting gelesen hat, wird merken , das ich mich auf den derzeitigen Schwierigkeitsgrad von WoW bezog.
Hero innis in 20 minuten die kein wirkliches gruppenspiel brauchen,  wo es heißt 2 seks antanken lassen um dann zu bomben,
wenn man hingegen in den BC instazen ohne CC doch schonmal nen Toten Tank hatte. 

Naja, das ist meine Meinung, sie muss nicht jedem gefallen. 


Zum Thema Patches, klar gibts die in jedem Spiel , nur wird nicht in jedem alles immer TOT generft und Runtergeschraubt ,weil die "tolle" WoW Com am rumheulen ist , das sie schon 2 Abende an einem Boss wipen. Und eig. zum Raiden viel zu ****** sind. 

Ich geb nicht Blizz die schuld das das game so geworden ist , sondern der Com. die alles haben will, aber nichts dafür tun mag.


----------



## Morfelpotz (17. August 2009)

Dann hast du eine komische auffassung der Wörter Anime und Manga.
Denn diese beschreiben explizit die künstlerische aufmachung des spiels.

Und sabbernden Höllenhunde o.ä.  haben ehrlich gesagt wenig mit 
*hust* 
Pokemon, Yugi-Oh, Kaptain Zubasa oder sonst wem gemein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <<-- Manga / Anime




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <<-- definitv kein Manga / Anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



"Thats the way aha aha i like it"

Edit mein ich soll wieder Arbeiten gehn.... bis spädda xD


----------



## Stancer (17. August 2009)

Also Angst hat Blizz sicher nicht, denn die Existenz von Blizz ist durch Aion sicher nicht gefährdet.

Allerdings wird Blizz Aion ganz genau beobachten und auch dessen Entwicklung. Das ein oder andere Feature von Aion wird man bestimmt auch bald in WoW finden.


----------



## Bader1 (19. August 2009)

Ich denke für Raider wird Aion nix werden, schau dir mal die ganzen Bossfights in Aion auf youtube an, da kannst nebenbei essen Fernsehen und abund zu mal paar Tasten drücken, einfach nur Tank und Spanc.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. August 2009)

Morgan schrieb:


> ehm mir passiert grad was schlimmeres irgendein idiot hat meinen wow acc und ich kann ihn net abstellen weil dem sein battle net account nu mein wow acc is lol bazahle 12,99 an blizzard und kann nu nichtmal spieln  lol
> 
> 
> Edit:ps blizzard denkt ich heiße sebastian aubwohl ich eigentlich patrick heiße lol solche...naya





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (19. August 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Ich denke für Raider wird Aion nix werden, schau dir mal die ganzen Bossfights in Aion auf youtube an, da kannst nebenbei essen Fernsehen und abund zu mal paar Tasten drücken, einfach nur Tank und Spanc.



Und das ist in WoW natürlich total anders. Wars mal * an ZG, MC, BWL usw denk* Heute brauchts eh keine Disziplin mehr, nachgeworfen kriegst sowieso alles.


----------



## Bakual (20. August 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Und das ist in WoW natürlich total anders. Wars mal * an ZG, MC, BWL usw denk* Heute brauchts eh keine Disziplin mehr, nachgeworfen kriegst sowieso alles.


Wer Raids will, sollte eh EQ1 spielen. Gibt wohl kaum nen Spiel mit besseren PvE Raids (Grafik is aber schon älter) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder EQ2 hat auch knackige Sachen drin.


----------

